# Teichwasser wird immer grüner und riecht, viele kleine Käfer



## sconny (30. Juni 2014)

Unser Teich besteht aus einem ausbetonierten Becken 8x4x2m mit bepflanzten Uferzonen und wird mit Skimmer(ca. 5h) und Poolroboter (1-3x) täglich gepflegt. Der Teich wurde vor 4 Jahren von einer Garten- und Teichfirma gebaut und letztes Jahr rundum erneuert, da im Herbst viele Blätter in den Teich gefallen sind, am Grund schon Schlamm und Verfaultes lag und an der Oberfläche sich viele Algen angesammelt hatten, die man kaum rausfischen konnte (zerfielen in kleine Teile). Deshalb haben wir das Wasser abgelassen, alle Pflanzen und Steine (Kieselsteine) raus und neue, größere Steine sowie neue Pflanzen rein. Wir haben noch einen Poolroboter gekauft, damit sich nicht mehr so viel am Boden ablagern kann. 
Das Wasser war von da an (Juli 2013) glasklar und wunderschön bis ins Frühjahr 2014. Mit der Zeit hat das Wasser immer mehr eine grünliche Farbe bekommen. Ende Mai/Anfang Juni hat man die Veränderungen schon sehr stark bemerkt, vor allem haben sich auch viele kleine schwarze __ Käfer im Teich niedergelassen. Sie sind hauptsächlich am Wasserrand, an den Pflanzen, dort wo sie halt finden und bewegen sich nicht, schauen aus als wären sie ertrunken. Wenn man sie rausnimmt fangen sie zu laufen an. Der Poolroboter und der Skimmer sind beinahe verstopft von den Tieren, es sind abertausende kleine schwarze Käfer mit silbernen Punkten am Rücken und ca. 2-3mm groß. Wenn ich den Roboter reinige mieft der Filter, sehr kleine grünliche Würme waren auch schon dabei. Das ganze Wasser riecht und ist mittlerweile grün; glasklar war einmal. Keine Algen an der Oberfläche, wenn ich jedoch den Skimmereinsatz reinige, wasche ich grünes glitschiges Algenwasser raus.

Jetzt meine Fragen: ist das Wasser bereits gekippt, was sind das für Käfer und was haben wir falsch gemacht? Wo liegt nun das Problem und kann ich den Teich noch retten bzw. wie ist das möglich?

Danke für eure Ideen, Ratschläge und Erfahrungsberichte!!!
sconny


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Sconny,
herzlich willkommen hier .
Wird Deine Anlage als Teich - oder als Pool benutzt ?
Was mir bei Dir auffällt, du schreibst nichts über eine Filteranlage und einen Sauerstoffspender .
Hat die Teichbaufirma Dir keinen Bodenablauf reingebaut ? Sind Fische drin ?
Gib doch bitte mal ein wenig mehr Information rüber . 

Wenn Fische drin sind, mach bitte ganz schnell eine Teilwasserwechsel, 1/3 raus, und neu rein.


----------



## krallowa (1. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen und herzlich willkommen,

laut deiner Beschreibung hast du 64m³ Wasserinhalt und möchtest das mit einem "Poolroboter" sauber halten.
Das ist sicher schon ein Problem, wo läuft das Wasser aus dem Skimmer hin, gibt es eine Filterung außerhalb des Teiches?
Fotos zeigen mehr als 100 geschriebene Zeilen, also knipsen.
Der Poolroboter putz den Boden und wenn du einen guten hast auch die Wände aber nicht das Wasser.
Als erstes Teilwasserwechsel, wird aber nur kurz was bringen.


----------



## sconny (1. Juli 2014)

so, hab jetzt fotos vom teich und den tieren gemacht.
es gibt einen wasserumlauf und einen filter ausserhalb des teichs.
bodenablauf gibt es keinen.

der teich wird nur zum schwimmen verwendet, es befinden sich keine fische im teich. 

kennt ihr die __ käfer? auf dem foto sind auch so kleine würmchen zu erkennen. mir kommt vor die käfer werden gerade wieder weniger; mitte juni war es schlimmer. sie vor allem im uferbereich zu finden, auf den steinen am beckenrad und auf den pflanzen.
algen schwimmen nicht obenauf, aber auf den steinplatten, die man lange nicht mehr betreten hat, liegt eine feine algenschicht und wird natürlich aufgewirbelt, wenn man sie betritt.

was meint ihr?
DANKE!
lg


----------



## andreas w. (1. Juli 2014)

He Sconny,

erstmal Glückwunsch - ein schöner Teich mit einem hübschen Rundherum, soweit man sieht . 

Kann es sein, daß deine Filteranlage etwas zu klein ist vom Durchsatz her oder öfters gereinigt werden sollte? In welcher Tiefe sitzt die Pumpe und/oder wo wird das Wasser abgesaugt?
Außerdem hast du das Vor-/Nachteil daß der Teich in der vollen Sonne liegt, was Algenbildung begünstigt. 
Ich denke du solltest beim Thema Filterpumpe und Filter selbst ansetzen und da etwas verändern/vergrößern. 

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2014)

Was für einen Filter habt ihr da dran? Kommt das Wasser nur über den Skimmer zum Filter? Wie wird und wo wird das Wasser wieder eingeleitet? Welche Pumpenleistung bzw. Pumpe habt ihr? Putzt der Pool-Roboter den Boden nur ab oder entsorgt er auch gleich die abgeputzten Algen- und Schmutzreste? Wenn der Pool-Robi nur alles löst und aufwühlt, wundert mich das nicht, denn die Algen werden in Teilen zerkleinert, trüben die Sicht und lösen sich wieder in Nährlösung im Teich auf. Der Filter oder was auch immer scheint nicht in der Lage zu sein, die feinen Schwebstoffe herauszufiltern und die Bioabteilung "noch" nicht, die Nährstoffe umzuwandeln bzw. zu nutzen.

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich auch sagen, dass euch noch jede Menge Pflanzen fehlen, die Nährstoffe ziehen sollten. Aber das kann auch noch ein-zwei Jahre dauern, bis die Pflanzen in ausreichender Menge und Größe vorhanden sind. Die kleinen __ Käfer oder Larven sehen mir aus, wie kleine Libellenlarven. Ist aber nicht so gut zu erkennen.

Wenn es nur Schwebstoffe sind, würde ich euch auf die Schnelle einen VLCVF - VeryLowCostVliesFilter empfehlen. ...siehe Suche hier im Forum...


----------



## Superdad (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

diesen VLCVF kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Hat mir auch sehr geholfen und mein Wasser glasklar gefiltert.

Billiger geht es außerdem nicht.

Da ich von meiner Pumpe mit ca. 1/4 der Pumpenleistung zum Bodenfilter gehe und mit 3/4 der Leistung, über ein 50er Rohr, wieder in den Teich einspeiße, habe ich mir aus Filtermaterial einen Sack nähen lassen und diesen, mittels eines Kabelbinders, über dem 50er Rohr befestigt.

Nach einem Tag mal abgemacht und gereinigt. Das Ganze vier Tage wiederholt.
Und schon war das Wasser klar.


----------



## Christopher (7. Juli 2014)

Das  Wasser bei mir hat immer eine grünliche Farbe,also nicht klar.
Was kann ich noch machen damit es klarer wird?
Christoph.


----------

